# Carpal tunnel and guyon's canal



## wmcodylee (Dec 29, 2017)

Does anyone ever get a carpal tunnel release and guyon's canal release in the same incision paid. I realize that they bundle, but becuase they are different procedures and different diagnosis, can a 51 modifier be used to get both paid?


----------



## MI_CODER (Dec 29, 2017)

Per SuperCoder, a CTR and guyon's canal release would be coded as 64721 and 64719 -59.

https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-a...se-median-nerve-with-guyons-canal-ulnar-nerve


----------



## wmcodylee (Dec 29, 2017)

OrthoCoder104 said:


> Per SuperCoder, a CTR and guyon's canal release would be coded as 64721 and 64719 -59.
> 
> https://www.supercoder.com/my-ask-a...se-median-nerve-with-guyons-canal-ulnar-nerve



Thanks for the reply. I used a 51 because it was in the same incision, but was denied. Will try a 59 and see if that helps.


----------

